# One Budgie or two?



## Possm (Nov 1, 2015)

Tin Tin has been going great guns. He gets out every evening for a play and goes to bed when my son does. He has bonded so well to my son and Tin Tin is getting more confident with us.

He can step up and has been doing a few noises in response to us talking to him.

We were going to get him a friend (also hand reared) but Im now concerned this will break his bond with my son and halt any learning he will do.

I dont really have a house set up for more cages long term (to keep the permanently separated).

Tin Tin is on his own for 8 hours a day (with PB in the same hallway for conversation but they dont talk to each other much).


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

When getting a budgie a same species friend the dynamics are bound to change and there is the risk (given the amount of hours they will be left alone) the budgies will closely bond to each other more deeply and you will naturally be put to second place in the hierarchy, especially when there isn't consistent work done with the budgies when it comes to training and the quality time spent when directly interacting with them. 

Depending on the budgie's personality, on the type and strength of bond he/she has with us, the changes when getting a new budgie friend may not be as steep and the budgie can still have quite a decent bond with us.
From my experience, even the tamest budgie friend who has quickly gotten used to us in a record amount of time can suffer a setback due to the fact the promising bond didn't get enough time to properly solidify and the premature introduction of a new friend can disturb or even put a halt in the taming process.

You mention not having enough room to have an extra cage if it is required for them to be permanently separated. While two male budgies and even a male/female pair will usually get along very well together, there is also the chance the new friend will not be compatible with your Tin Tin and they will really need to be separated for the sake of their physical and mental health.
All scenarios should be carefully thought of before reaching a final decision.

Having said this, the decision of getting a same species friend for Tin Tin is up to you. It's important to take into account your Tin Tin's way of coping with the hours you will be absent from the house. If you notice your Tin Tin is getting quieter, no longer is in a playful mood and appears to be depressed, then getting him a budgie friend will be the best option for his overall happiness and well-being.
You will have to divide your time between the two budgies during quarantine time to continue on working with them for the desired taming purposes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana's advice to you is spot on and I can't add anything of value.

Good luck in your decision! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, please let us know what you decide!


----------



## Possm (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you for the responses.

Ive talked to hubby and he thinks we could fit another cage in if we needed too.

While Im not so fussed if either of them ever talk, I want them both to be friendly and able to be handled. They are talked too, my son stands at the cage chatting to him and he also gets time with us in the house.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Having another budgie friend will definitely be of benefit as you are away from the house for a long time. If you enjoy watching Budgies interact and have fun together then by all means go ahead. They will bond to each other as a species naturally but if you continue o handle and interact regularly I am sure it will be a great outcome.


----------

